# Changing Local Storage to NAS AFP Share - Issue



## mmarooth (Dec 12, 2017)

Operating System: OS/X High Sierra 10.13 [1]
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 1.1 (20171201-1016-60550c6

Newbie to this forum, have searched for answers already.

So, here's the scenario.  Have just upgraded to Lightroom CC on a MacBook Pro and Mac Mini both running High Sierra.  On home network I have a FreeNAS box running version 11.  

I have migrated all my images to the cloud and have successfully set up the MacBook and changed Local Storage to store all images to a second SSD I have in the MacBook.  All is good.

At home I have created an AFP share on FreeNAS which I can see on my Mac Mini and can create folders and create files etc.  The share is mounted on the Mac Mini and is persistent between reboots/logins.

I want to change the Lightroom CC Local Storage location on my Mac Mini to store all images to the AFP share I have set up but when I point Lightroom CC to the share I get the error "*Oops, You've selected an invalid location*"  At first I thought it might have something to do with permissions but no matter what I do at the FreeNAS end, I get the same error.  I've not been able to find any further or better explanation as to what might be going wrong, even the ubiquitous Google has not really been forthcoming

I want to be able to have Lightroom CC run on both machines with full copies of all my images on the MacBook and NAS for redundancy.  FWIIW, the NAS is backed up to an LTO6 tape drive and the MacBook is backed up to a Time Machine so at any time (when it works) I will have all my images on tape and in a Time Machine as well as being on a NAS and MacBook

I've also tried with a CIFS/SMB share with the same outcome.  Have not yet tried an NFS share but that seems to be overkill for what should be a simple thing to do.

I'm sure I'm missing something really simple here, any pointers on what that might be would be really appreciated.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi Mark, welcome to the forum!

You're not missing anything - it won't let you put the local copy on NAS at this time. Best workaround right now would be to let LRCC write the local copy to an external drive, and then let something like Chronosync replicate it to the NAS.


----------



## mmarooth (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks for the super quick reply Victoria and thank you for the welcome, that explains it 

My sanity is intact.  

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## mmarooth (Dec 13, 2017)

So, that worked a treat.  I have a USB drive to which LRCC is storing all images (500Gb ish).  I have my NAS share mounted and have created an Automator Workflow to rsync the folder on the USB drive to the NAS Share.  Have gone one step further and put that workflow into Calendar so that it runs every day.  Have not tested the calendar part yet but the rsync piece works fine.  Just need to wait until all my images are synced to the USB Drive and it's 23:00 tonight!

Mark


----------

